# Shimano Core Cleaning



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

My Shimano Core, while still reeling extremely smooth, the casting distance is starting to decline. I wipe off / lube exterior / interior periodically. I want to break down completely to clean now, but can't figure out how to open completely. I does not have the outer screws like the mg's / curado's. 

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Run a search for "Mr. Bantam" it explains how to clean your Core reel.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The screws are hidden on the inside of the frame (behind the spool). I did post some pics a while back showing how to disassemble the Core.


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

If you go to the Shamano website you can print a schematic. I didn't have a problem tearing it apart but putting it back together was another story.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I open my reel (without completely diassembling it), soak it in a bowl of tap water for about 20 -30 minutes, leave it out to dry and lube it with Shimano Oil. I have not had any problems with my reel. The whole key with the Core is to keep it free of any salt and adequately lubed. If nothing else, the reel has to be rinsed with fresh water every time you use it. 

Horns23 gave some good information regarding the website schematic! Good luck!


----------

